
Extensive Data Shows Punishing Reach of Racism for Black Boys - somebee
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/03/19/upshot/race-class-white-and-black-men.html
======
40acres
The data from this study needs to be combined with the data here [0] to get a
full picture. This study shows that black boys, even without a father around,
do better in communities where there are other fathers around who can act as
role models. It also shows that black men and women have a lower marriage rate
then their white counterparts, one big reason is due to the disproportionate
incarceration rates of black males.

[0]:
[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/04/20/upshot/missin...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/04/20/upshot/missing-
black-men.html)

